# Seiko Monster bracelet links



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Seiko Monster bracelet links*


View Advert


Does any one have any spare Seiko Monster bracelet links kicking around?

Cheers Martin 




*Advertiser*

martinzx



*Date*

28/12/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

It is this type of link 18mm and upwards


----------

